# International Courier for Embryos



## Daisy87 (Apr 1, 2021)

Hello,
I'm looking into couriers to move our embryos from Canada to the UK where we now live. Our clinic suggested kynesi but reviews are very mixed online so I'm looking at alternatives. Has anyone used IVF Couriers or Embryoport? It would be reassuring to hear from anyone about your experience of these companies as obviously its v scary, I have been through so much to get the embryos. Thanks!


----------

